# Failed free-range housing project



## izbiggs (Oct 16, 2017)

Story Time: I was working on a project to move all of my adult mantises onto houseplants in various locations in my house. I was going to post about it when it was done... but, unfortunately, the results were unexpected and disheartening.

I had three adult female ghost mantises, an African mantis pre subadult, and an adult budwing mantis all on different houseplants. I had the adult female ghost mantises on different houseplants on the same counter, but the African and the Budwing were far away from each other and the ghosts. 

First thing that happens? Boom, one female ghost has the other in a death grip with her claw around the other's neck. I luckily separated them in time. The one who attacked the other got put in a net cage with a smaller plant.

The project actually did quite well after that (until it went downhill): one of the ghosts laid an ooth on the houseplant I had her on, the other was doing very well and set to lay her ooth on her own houseplant. The African tended to wander, so I put her back in a net cage to continue the experiment when she molted to adult. All three mantises stayed on their own plants. I left for a whole weekend and I came back to all of the mantises where they should be. I kept them all well fed and misted them often and they would drink off of the leaves.







I started noticing the Budwing exploring around her counter. There weren't any other mantises on it, so I wasn't worried. She would always return to her plant.

Then, one day, I came out in the morning and the Budwing was gone. I looked on the walls and the ceilings and floors for her. I went to check to see if my other mantises were okay on their plants. To my horror, I found the Budwing perched on one of my adult female ghost's plant. Looking very very plump.






I found the ghost mantis... at least, what was left of her.






I guess the moral of this story is that it is bad to allow huge aggressive mantises to roam the same space as smaller mantises, no matter what. Have them in different rooms, away from each other, unless you want dead mantises and plump cannibals.

I stopped the project for the time-being. However, I will resume it with slight modifications. I am going to look into making a net to hang over the plant to contain the mantises, as many have done before me. I guess the methods that have worked before will work now... waddya know...   

I appreciate any constructive feedback, though I did learn my lesson the hard way! Also, ideas for a good net setup are appreciated.


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 16, 2017)

I would say that with these mantids I do recommend having like a little greenhouse. I'll pm you about it. Orchids tend to work for this as they will stand very still, hence why I carry them around with me!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh no, sorry to hear that happened!  How much distance across the room did the budwing actually cross?  I wonder if she saw the plant and wanted to go over there, or saw the ghost and decided to go get it, or was simply wandering and came across it.  That is crazy about the two ghosts right off the bat too.

If you do come up with a new setup, you should post it.  I'd be interested to know how it goes.


----------



## Jessie (Oct 20, 2017)

Yeah never a good idea to let mantis's around each other. I mean I guess it could work out good. I do get that, but at least for me I would never risk it. The only time I have more than one at a time out is when I have one on the tree I bought for them in my room and I am feeding the other. I am sorry that it happened.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 21, 2017)

I would never trust species known to happily cannibalize in even a large area together. Sure the females may sit in one spot for days, but when they decide to move they are gone. Girls both getting ready to lay and after laying ootheca are prone to getting wild hairs up their butts and romping fair and wide to find a new hangout space. Then when they do settle down it can make finding them very difficult as they sit there in the shadows laughing at you searching in vain. I would also be leery about letting them free roam outside of a room with a door. It looks like you have them in the main living area and that is just asking for trouble. You could easily squash them underfoot/sitting down before realizing that they are no longer on their plant. Be careful of any vents, hot light fixtures, or other dark crevices that would be possible for them to reach. I've heard of a lot of horror stories over the years of people accidentally loosing or killing free roaming mantises.


----------

